

Irish Data Protection Commissioner rules that ISP cannot do "3 strikes" - rmc
http://businessetc.thejournal.ie/massive-blow-to-music-industry-as-eircom-anti-piracy-measures-rejected-307584-Dec2011/

======
nextparadigms
After this:

[http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/06/internet-a-human-
ri...](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/06/internet-a-human-right/)

How can they continue to say that "not allowing disconnection" is a "massive
blow" to the music industry? That's almost like saying abolishing slavery is a
massive blow to some industry's labor force.

Are they trying to say their profits are more important than a _Human Right_?

That's mainly a rhetorical question. I realize that's how they actually think,
and they couldn't care less about freedom of speech or some other silly human
right, if they think they have an impact on their revenues. This is why they
and their supporters in Congress want to pass SOPA/PIPA regardless of how many
experts we bring to speak against it.

~~~
pyre
The UN report declared that _taking away all access to the Internet over
claims of copyright infringement_ was too large of a punishment for the crime.
And one of the U.N.'s human rights is a functional justice system (or
something like that).

By the logic that says that UN is saying that the Internet is a human right,
theft is a human right because I say that the death penalty for stealing $1
worth of stuff is too large of a punishment.

~~~
greenyoda
Punishment for the crime? What crime? Under this system there is no actual
determination that a crime has been committed. That can only be done via due
process of the legal system, not by a copyright holder making an assertion to
an ISP. Is it really a good idea to be able to punish somebody because two
corporations agree that he should be punished? And the punishment could be
severe -- if you're a self-employed software developer, depriving you of
internet access could cost you your livelihood.

~~~
pyre
"The punishment doesn't fit the crime" is a turn of phrase.

If I see a parent kick a child because the child was annoying the parent and
say, "the punishment doesn't fit the crime," is your first reaction, "BUT THAT
CHILD WASN'T CONVICTED IN A COURT OF LAW! DON'T CALL IT A CRIME! RETRACT THAT
STATEMENT IMMEDIATELY! PARSE ERROR!"

Also, you seem to be mistaking that I agree with 3-strikes laws due to my
comment. The point of my comment was that the parroting of "The UN thinks the
Internet is a human right," is wrong. If the UN really thought that the
Internet was a human right, then every country that didn't supply free
Internet to its citizens would be guilty of 'human rights violations.'

~~~
throwaway64
the RIAA is not my parent, nor a court of law, due process exists for a
reason.

~~~
pyre
Yes, of course. Because in all of my comments, I was advocating the MPAA/RIAA
position. </sarcasm>

------
Dexec
Great news for our privacy in Ireland. Although I can't seem to find anybody
else reporting on this.

For those who are interested, Eircom is also the Irish ISP which continues to
enforce a complete ban on any of its customers accessing The Pirate Bay due to
an out-of-court settlement with the Irish music industry[1] - despite there
being no law requiring them to do so.

Subsequently, Eircom then launched their own (as expected, below par) music
streaming service the following year.[2]

[1] [http://torrentfreak.com/eircom-agrees-to-block-pirate-bay-
ac...](http://torrentfreak.com/eircom-agrees-to-block-pirate-bay-
access-090820/)

[2] <http://eircommusichub.ie>

~~~
showkhill
[http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/frontpage/2011/1219/1224...](http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/frontpage/2011/1219/1224309259318.html)

Sopat?

------
maeon3
Bully told he cannot continue punching classmates in the face, this is a great
blow against bullies everywhere traumatizing classmates. No, an epic blow
would be punishing corporations for trying to use their money and might to
extinguish basic human rights.

